# Finally!!...Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT - Gnomon Exclusive



## Thunder1

*I'm very happy w/ my OLKO version of this baby, but because it is so hard to get ahold of, I hope this offering makes a lot of us happy...good luck hunting!!..*









The Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT is a very well built divers watch from Steinhart. Made in Switzerland and powered by a Swiss Made ETA 2893-2/SW330 Elaboré automatic movement. Two time zones can be tracked on this watch with the help of the GMT hand and GMT Bezel. 
The Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT is made to the highest of Swiss standards. The case of the Steinhart Ocean 1 is made from 316L stainless steel. Features a satin brushed finish on the top of the lugs and polished sides of the case. This finishing follows through the stainless steel bracelet. The compact 39mm case has a lug to lug distance of 47mm and a thickness of 14mm, creating a refined character that looks right in place even in dressier occasions.  
The GMT bezel on the Ocean GMT pays tribute to the original cave explorer watch. The fixed bezel is circular brushed with a fine polished bevel that goes around the edge that extends to the side giving it a hint of elegance.

Ocean 39 Vintage GMT - Gnomon Exclusive - Gnomon Watches


----------



## oiram

Ordered one right after getting the Gnomon alert. It should be here next week.


----------



## camaroz1985

Hmmm I do like the all white indices of the OLKO version, but it is hard to get one.

Ordering this and putting my original up for sale. I just prefer the 39mm.


----------



## jhinson1

Well, figured it was only a matter of time ... Vintage superluminova lume and no cyclops... the only differences between the Olko version??










I planned on swapping out the bracelet with a leather NATO, but it just fits and feels so comfortable.

Josh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

I like a combo of both, white lume, and no cyclops, but I ordered from Gnomon. Just happy it is "widely" available, and you don't have to be on the OLKO site within minutes of it being in stock again. Guess I can remove the Instagram alerts for them now.


----------



## Thunder1

jhinson1 said:


> Well, figured it was only a matter of time ... Vintage superluminova lume and no cyclops... the only differences between the Olko version??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on swapping out the bracelet with a leather NATO, but it just fits and feels so comfortable.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's what it looks like..and that you can opt for a jubilee strap w/ the Gnomon version, as well..


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> I like a combo of both, white lume, and no cyclops, but I ordered from Gnomon. Just happy it is "widely" available, and you don't have to be on the OLKO site within minutes of it being in stock again. Guess I can remove the Instagram alerts for them now.


Did you go w/ the jubilee bracelet?..


----------



## jhinson1

Thunder1 said:


> Yep, that's what it looks like..and that you can opt for a jubilee strap w/ the Gnomon version, as well..


I have a jubilee strap from my 39mm LE HK Steinhart GMT... I've debated on trying it on the OLKO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

jhinson1 said:


> I have a jubilee strap from my 39mm LE HK Steinhart GMT... I've debated on trying it on the OLKO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered a 39mm strap from Gnomon,as well..have yet to put it on..seems like it just looks better on the oyster version..


----------



## camaroz1985

Thunder1 said:


> Did you go w/ the jubilee bracelet?..


I usually do, but I like the look of the 42mm on the Oyster, so I stuck with that this time.


----------



## Bugster

The limited boutique edition sold out before most people even knew it was available. I emailed Steinhart directly to ask if there would be a non limited at some point. They promptly replied with “no plans for a future release”. Yet 4 months later here we are. I’m Not 100% sure Steinhart want to sell watches.


----------



## Thunder1

Bugster said:


> The limited boutique edition sold out before most people even knew it was available. I emailed Steinhart directly to ask if there would be a non limited at some point. They promptly replied with "no plans for a future release". Yet 4 months later here we are. I'm Not 100% sure Steinhart want to sell watches.


Understand your frustration!!..I got very lucky(& had help) acquiring the OLKO Edition when I did..keep in mind that this version is slightly different..


----------



## Bugster

Thunder1 said:


> Understand your frustration!!..I got very luck acquiring the OLKO Edition when I did..keep in mind that this version is slightly different..


That's a nice watch and this Gnomon edition will be too. I was really in the market for the 39mm with vintage lume but that was then and the watch budget went on something else. Steinhart didn't want my money.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I ordered one today. Have been waiting for this and I predicted that the Olko version would be followed by this one to be different and therefore "exclusive" to Gnomon. This is a pattern with Steinhardt.

The last Steinhart I bought was the 39mm OVM which I love and still own. Number 137. I think they are now well over 1000!!!


----------



## Terry Lennox

I should also add that I prefer the vintage lume as it seems to work well with the orange GMT hand. 
I would like a cyclops over the date but only at true 2.5X mag. I find the Steinhardt cyclops falls short of the mark so I'm fine without.
Best of all, they did not write "39" on the dial. The dial is the same as the 42 version, which is great.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Thunder1 said:


> Did you go w/ the jubilee bracelet?..


is the jubilee an extra $70?


----------



## cadomniel

this is nice. Was waiting for this to come out for awhile .
i just picked up an Axios Ironclad or I would have ordered this today too.


----------



## Thunder1

valuewatchguy said:


> is the jubilee an extra $70?


Yeah, it is..


----------



## iyr31

Which doesn’t make much sense, as it’s probably the price of the jub bracelet on its own... so you pay an extra $70 to get another bracelet, when really, the price of the watch initially includes the price of the oyster bracelet.... it should be one or the other, but not an extra $70. Cheap move from Gnomon.

Also, $40 to have a regular Steinhart WITHOUT a Cyclops? I understand it requires extra work, but damn! It’s a lot to have one less thing on your watch!

Gnomon is taking the mickey with some of their prices.


----------



## Thunder1

iyr31 said:


> Which doesn't make much sense, as it's probably the price of the jub bracelet on its own... so you pay an extra $70 to get another bracelet, when really, the price of the watch initially includes the price of the oyster bracelet.... it should be one or the other, but not an extra $70. Cheap move from Gnomon.
> 
> Also, $40 to have a regular Steinhart WITHOUT a Cyclops? I understand it requires extra work, but damn! It's a lot to have one less thing on your watch!
> 
> Gnomon is taking the mickey with some of their prices.


I think the jubilee bracelet on it's own is $120.00..
?


----------



## iyr31

Fair enough


----------



## oiram

Try ordering it from Steinhart. It's only about 94 bucks if you're outside the EU. And from what I remember, shipping was either free or pretty cheap.


----------



## valuewatchguy

sold out it seems.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

After having the original 42mm, there was always the question being asked regarding a 39mm version. The Olko exclusive ticket all the right boxes 39mm, cyclops etc. but now that Gnomon has their exclusive which is pretty much exactly the same as Steinhart's offering but at 39mm seems to tick at lot of boxes for some people.

I myself have always been a fan of the cyclops on this GMT model as well as the faux patina and now in a 39mm case size which is perfect but you just can't seem to get this with all the bells and whistles hence I originally added my own cyclops to the 42mm version.

So out of the two options, I think I will be leaning more towards the Olko exclusive to be honest....that's if I can ever actually get one.


----------



## Thunder1

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> After having the original 42mm, there was always the question being asked regarding a 39mm version. The Olko exclusive ticket all the right boxes 39mm, cyclops etc. but now that Gnomon has their exclusive which is pretty much exactly the same as Steinhart's offering but at 39mm seems to tick at lot of boxes for some people.
> 
> I myself have always been a fan of the cyclops on this GMT model as well as the faux patina and now in a 39mm case size which is perfect but you just can't seem to get this with all the bells and whistles hence I originally added my own cyclops to the 42mm version.
> 
> So out of the two options, I think I will be leaning more towards the Olko exclusive to be honest....that's if I can ever actually get one.
> 
> View attachment 15808236


There's one available on Ebay right now, albeit at an inflated price point..


----------



## camaroz1985

Guess I'm in the minority on disliking the cyclops. I just prefer the cleaner look (and don't want something sticking up to knock on anything). Either to add it or subtract it, isn't that big of a deal.

As far as the cost of the Jubilee, the $70 is the difference in cost of buying the jubilee ($120) vs oyster ($50) from Gnomon, so no markup for the option. I have the jubilee on 3 Steinhart 39mm, and oyster on 4 with this one. It depends on the watch for me. Have been meaning to try one on my green ceramic, but haven't gotten around to it yet, the oyster looks "normal" to me at this point.


----------



## RustyBin5




----------



## jhinson1

Thunder1 said:


> There's one available on Ebay right now, albeit at an inflated price point..


Man... people can be so annoying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> Guess I'm in the minority on disliking the cyclops. I just prefer the cleaner look (and don't want something sticking up to knock on anything). Either to add it or subtract it, isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> As far as the cost of the Jubilee, the $70 is the difference in cost of buying the jubilee ($120) vs oyster ($50) from Gnomon, so no markup for the option. I have the jubilee on 3 Steinhart 39mm, and oyster on 4 with this one. It depends on the watch for me. Have been meaning to try one on my green ceramic, but haven't gotten around to it yet, the oyster looks "normal" to me at this point.


Here's a pic of my 'Kermit' on the jubilee..I'm likin' both the look & the feel..


----------



## camaroz1985

Got notification mine finally shipped. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> Got notification mine finally shipped. Should be here Tuesday.


Congrats!!..hope you enjoy it as much as many of the rest of us do!!..


----------



## oiram

Arrived this afternoon. Much better fit than the 42mm.


----------



## Thunder1

oiram said:


> Arrived this afternoon. Much better fit than the 42mm.
> View attachment 15815882


And your pup seems to approve, as well!!..


----------



## oiram

He sure does


----------



## ffnc1020

Has anyone measured the thickness? Is it 13mm or 14mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Just sized the bracelet and comparing to my OVM 39. They are both beautiful. I think they are the same thickness but it is hard to tell. At first I thought the case on the GMT was a hair thicker but now I don't see it. One interesting difference--the crown on the GMT is more recessed. The OVM crown is longer.


----------



## Terry Lennox

In the above photo the angle and the strap are both making the OVM look smaller. But it is an illusion.


----------



## Thunder1

ffnc1020 said:


> Has anyone measured the thickness? Is it 13mm or 14mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gnomon states the thickness to be 14mm..


----------



## kplam

Here is my new 39 on an Erika MN strap.










39mm size compared to 38mm Montblanc, 40mm Oris, 42mm Speedy.


----------



## KJH666

I took this photo with the Gnomon 39mm GMT in the middle. On the left is another 39mm with a more traditional diver bezel and on the right is a 42mm for comparision. The larger dial area and narrower bezel of the GMT do make it look larger than the 39mm model on the left.


----------



## Thunder1

kplam said:


> Here is my new 39 on an Erika MN strap.
> 
> View attachment 15827375
> 
> 
> 39mm size compared to 38mm Montblanc, 40mm Oris, 42mm Speedy.
> 
> View attachment 15827377


It appears to have a found a welcome spot in your collection!!..


----------



## Thunder1

KJH666 said:


> I took this photo with the Gnomon 39mm GMT in the middle. On the left is another 39mm with a more traditional diver bezel and on the right is a 42mm for comparision. The larger dial area and narrower bezel of the GMT do make it look larger than the 39mm model on the left.
> View attachment 15827484


You're right..the GMT does appear very close in size to the 42mm Ocean 1..


----------



## kplam

I'm amazed how much larger it looks next to your other 39 Steinhart!


----------



## camaroz1985

I was surprised by how big it looked too. I was thinking maybe I was sent the wrong watch at first. I had already sold my 42mm Vintage GMT so I couldn't compare the two, but I guess the 42 always looked a little big too. Very happy with downsizing. I have 10 Steinharts now, and only one is not 39mm, the Vintage Chronograph. If they make that in 39....


----------



## jeggo

View attachment 15831152
View attachment 15831152


----------



## jeggo

Sharing mine...


----------



## Terry Lennox




----------



## oiram

Anyone else feel like the top parts of their lugs aren't exactly the same size, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Dec1968

oiram said:


> Anyone else feel like the top parts of their lugs aren't exactly the same size, or am I just seeing things?
> 
> View attachment 15834292


No it's not you. Definitely not accurately produced.


----------



## Terry Lennox

This might sound crazy but I think I would enjoy this watch more if it had a flat crystal. 
I'd like to hear people's thoughts on that, and if anyone has experience swapping out crystals with these Steinhart bezels.


----------



## KJH666

Back in stock at Gnomon today - be quick, sold out in 24 hours last time.

Here's mine:


----------



## Thunder1

KJH666 said:


> Back in stock at Gnomon today - be quick, sold out in 24 hours last time.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 15836971


The Watch Gods all raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a** pick-up!!..they give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## kace

Dec1968 said:


> No it's not you. Definitely not accurately produced.


Isn't that a Rolex design feature where the case on the crown side is slightly slimmer to balance things out?


----------



## oiram

kace said:


> Isn't that a Rolex design feature where the case on the crown side is slightly slimmer to balance things out?


Guess it could be. Also, just googling pictures of Ocean 39s kind of shows that it should be like that, maybe. Still hard to tell, though.


----------



## Thunder1

kace said:


> Isn't that a Rolex design feature where the case on the crown side is slightly slimmer to balance things out?


Hmmm, I've not heard that one before..


----------



## kplam

Yes, I've seen and read that on Rolex cases. It's to balance the visual weight of the side with the crown and crown guards.

My O39 Vintage GMT seems to be the same way. I only noticed after reading this thread. It's very very subtle but now inspecting it, I can see it.


----------



## camaroz1985

Sadly after just 3 or 4 days of wearing it, mine stopped running. Don't know how it happened, just went to take it off before bed and it still showed 7 o'clock. Winding it did nothing.

It will be going back to Gnomon to get fixed. Has anyone had to do this? They are saying I am responsible for shipping costs to them (best I found was DHL at $85). Just doesn't seem right for a warranty repair.


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> Sadly after just 3 or 4 days of wearing it, mine stopped running. Don't know how it happened, just went to take it off before bed and it still showed 7 o'clock. Winding it did nothing.
> 
> It will be going back to Gnomon to get fixed. Has anyone had to do this? They are saying I am responsible for shipping costs to them (best I found was DHL at $85). Just doesn't seem right for a warranty repair.


That sucks..don't you have a local watchmaker that you could take it to to have it looked at for the same or similar amount of $ ?..


----------



## Sc0ttg

camaroz1985 said:


> Sadly after just 3 or 4 days of wearing it, mine stopped running. Don't know how it happened, just went to take it off before bed and it still showed 7 o'clock. Winding it did nothing.
> 
> It will be going back to Gnomon to get fixed. Has anyone had to do this? They are saying I am responsible for shipping costs to them (best I found was DHL at $85). Just doesn't seem right for a warranty repair.


What about Steinhart? Or, does their 2-year warranty not apply if it's a Gnomon exclusive?


----------



## oiram

I also contacted Steinhart about the uneven lug thing. They told me to contact Gnomon. Gnomon hasn't replied. Have since given up as others have mentioned their watches are the same. This was over a week ago. 

But from previous experience dealing with Steinhart directly, they are pretty helpful about CS issues and just getting replies back. Definitely contact them.


----------



## camaroz1985

Thunder1 said:


> That sucks..don't you have a local watchmaker that you could take it to to have it looked at for the same or similar amount of $ ?..


I thought of that, and that would be what I would normally do, but being as new as it is, I figured I would try the warranty route. Maybe this is part of their plan to lower warranty costs, make it so cost prohibitive that the customer just gives up.



Sc0ttg said:


> What about Steinhart? Or, does their 2-year warranty not apply if it's a Gnomon exclusive?


I contacted them because being so new it would be under their normal warranty, but they said this had to be through Gnomon directly.

Gnomon said they don't give shipping labels for service (even though it is under warranty), but would reimburse for up to $40 in shipping costs. Guess I will take it to the post office and see what my options are.


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> I thought of that, and that would be what I would normally do, but being as new as it is, I figured I would try the warranty route. Maybe this is part of their plan to lower warranty costs, make it so cost prohibitive that the customer just gives up.
> 
> I contacted them because being so new it would be under their normal warranty, but they said this had to be through Gnomon directly.
> 
> Gnomon said they don't give shipping labels for service (even though it is under warranty), but would reimburse for up to $40 in shipping costs. Guess I will take it to the post office and see what my options are.


While not having ever shipped anything back to Gnomon, I'm going to guess that you'll come out OK in the end..I know it's a *****, but it happens..don't get discouraged..


----------



## camaroz1985

Thunder1 said:


> While not having ever shipped anything back to Gniomon, I'm going to guess that you'll come out OK in the end..I know it's a ***, but it happens..don't get discouraged..


Not discouraged, just frustrated it happened on such a new watch (and one I have wanted for so long, and will now be without for 4-6 weeks). I have 10 Steinharts now and this is the first problem I have had. Others are 3 or 4 years old and have never missed a beat.


----------



## kplam

I've been wearing mine non-stop since receiving it almost three weeks ago. I feel it works well on many types of straps.

Has anybody opted for the Jubilee bracelet? I haven't seen too many pictures posted online. The few that I've seen of the actual Rolex 1655 on Jubilee look pretty good, even though it almost seems contradictory in my head for a Jubilee to be on a tool watch. The look is intriguing to me.


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> Not discouraged, just frustrated it happened on such a new watch (and one I have wanted for so long, and will now be without for 4-6 weeks). I have 10 Steinharts now and this is the first problem I have had. Others are 3 or 4 years old and have never missed a beat.





kplam said:


> I've been wearing mine non-stop since receiving it almost three weeks ago. I feel it works well on many types of straps.
> 
> Has anybody opted for the Jubilee bracelet? I haven't seen too many pictures posted online. The few that I've seen of the actual Rolex 1655 on Jubilee look pretty good, even though it almost seems contradictory in my head for a Jubilee to be on a tool watch. The look is intriguing to me.


I bought a jubilee bracelet for my Olko version of this watch..I haven't switched it out yet..for some reason, I just think the oyster style bracelet is a better fit for it visually..be interesting to see someone making that switch, though...


----------



## Uzernaime

camaroz1985 said:


> Hmmm I do like the all white indices of the OLKO version, but it is hard to get one.
> 
> Ordering this and putting my original up for sale. I just prefer the 39mm.


The OLKO version is definitely hard to come by, but it is truer to the 1655 because it has a cyclops if you care about such details. A few have been popping up on eBay. There is no telling how many OLKO will put out so they are demanding a bit of a premium. Talk about a true Rolex clone! 😂


----------



## camaroz1985

Uzernaime said:


> The OLKO version is definitely hard to come by, but it is truer to the 1655 because it has a cyclops if you care about such details. A few have been popping up on eBay. There is no telling how many OLKO will put out so they are demanding a bit of a premium. Talk about a true Rolex clone! 😂


I like the pure white but don't like the cyclops. It's a compromise either way (I could take a cyclops off though). Still happy with the Gnomon version (well once mine is fixed), especially since I had the 42mm version previously. This is the same just the right size (smaller).


----------



## Uzernaime

camaroz1985 said:


> I like the pure white but don't like the cyclops. It's a compromise either way (I could take a cyclops off though). Still happy with the Gnomon version (well once mine is fixed), especially since I had the 42mm version previously. This is the same just the right size (smaller).


The size is nice isn't it? I also agree about the color. I have never been a fan of fauxtina. I gave my OLKO version to my brother after he tried for some time to buy one without success. I can still borrow it from time to time but it seems he will appreciate it more.


----------



## jhinson1

Uzernaime said:


> The size is nice isn't it? I also agree about the color. I have never been a fan of fauxtina. I gave my OLKO version to my brother after he tried for some time to buy one without success. I can still borrow it from time to time but it seems he will appreciate it more.


Dude props... really kind of you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xoan diaz

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> ...I originally added my own cyclops to the 42mm version.


Hello, I'm new to this forum, so apologies if the question has been asked and responded already. Can you share some details abut this? For instance, how did you manage to add the cyclops if the crystal is domed? I'd have thought you need a flat crystal to add a cyclops. I'm interested as I am fan of the cyclops myself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Uzernaime

jhinson1 said:


> Dude props... really kind of you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! He is my kid brother, and a good dude. Don't tell him I said so! ?


----------



## xoan diaz

Sorry, asked a question but found the answer later. Can't a post be deleted?


----------



## Terry Lennox

xoan diaz said:


> Sorry, asked a question but found the answer later. Can't a post be deleted?


I don't believe so. Most people (me included) just go into the post and edit it by replacing text with something like "question answered" or "deleted post" or whatever.


----------



## camaroz1985

So long old (new) friend, until we meet again&#8230;


----------



## Ofrankb

It's a classic. I think Rolex should have keep this model !


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> So long old (new) friend, until we meet again&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15865939


Well, hopefully the turn around time w/ b on the short side..in the meantime, maybe your modded Steiny will get more wrist time?..


----------



## Colin39

Thunder1 said:


> Well, hopefully the turn around time w/ b on the short side..in the meantime, maybe your modded Steiny will get more wrist time?..


Their DHL 48 service to me was no time at all. I was really impressed 👍.
Fingers crossed man it wont be long 🙏🤞.


----------



## xoan diaz

I guess everybody here knows that Gnomon has this model back in stock... I just ordered it


----------



## Thunder1

xoan diaz said:


> I guess everybody here knows that Gnomon has this model back in stock... I just ordered it


I think Olko watches s/b ordering more of their version than they(she) currently do(does)..the Steiny watch buying public w/b much happier, imo..


----------



## xoan diaz

Thunder1 said:


> I think Olko watches s/b ordering more of their version than they(she) currently do(does)..the Steiny watch buying public w/b much happier, imo..


If I could choose, what I'd really like is a combination of both: Gnomon's dial with Olko's crystal


----------



## Terry Lennox

xoan diaz said:


> If I could choose, what I'd really like is a combination of both: Gnomon's dial with Olko's crystal


Anyone know if the Olko crystal is domed or flat? 
I assume these crystals are available from Steinhart but I don't really know.


----------



## Thunder1

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone know if the Olko crystal is domed or flat?
> I assume these crystals are available from Steinhart but I don't really know.


It's flat..


----------



## camaroz1985

Thunder1 said:


> Well, hopefully the turn around time w/ b on the short side..in the meantime, maybe your modded Steiny will get more wrist time?..


I have 10 of them (well 9 in my possession now), they are all in the rotation. The only one I don't wear as much is the Vintage Chronograph, mostly due to the size.


----------



## Thunder1

camaroz1985 said:


> I have 10 of them (well 9 in my possession now), they are all in the rotation. The only one I don't wear as much is the Vintage Chronograph, mostly due to the size.


Maybe it's time for a photo of your Steiny collection?..


----------



## camaroz1985

Thunder1 said:


> Maybe it's time for a photo of your Steiny collection?..


Might need to do that, just have to update again when the Vintage GMT is back.


----------



## xoan diaz

Terry Lennox said:


> I assume these crystals are available from Steinhart but I don't really know.


I've asked them and they responded "Unfortunately, spare parts are not available for sale." :-/


----------



## xoan diaz

Hey hey hey


----------



## camaroz1985

xoan diaz said:


> I've asked them and they responded "Unfortunately, spare parts are not available for sale." :-/


Contact Gnomon, they will sell you a crystal or bezel insert or whatever you want, even if not the one your watch originally came with.

Hopefully Steinhart doesn't catch on to this, and stop them from selling parts. They don't advertise it on their site, and they are a service center, so maybe that is how they get around it.


----------



## xoan diaz

camaroz1985 said:


> Contact Gnomon, they will sell you a crystal or bezel insert or whatever you want, even if not the one your watch originally came with.
> 
> Hopefully Steinhart doesn't catch on to this, and stop them from selling parts. They don't advertise it on their site, and they are a service center, so maybe that is how they get around it.


Thanks for letting me know. I'll contact them and see what happens.


----------



## kplam

Really enjoying this piece. I decided to add the Jubilee bracelet to change up the look.


----------



## Thunder1

kplam said:


> Really enjoying this piece. I decided to add the Jubilee bracelet to change up the look.
> 
> View attachment 15955706


Good choice!!..it does look swell!!..


----------



## Terry Lennox

camaroz1985 said:


> Contact Gnomon, they will sell you a crystal or bezel insert or whatever you want, even if not the one your watch originally came with.
> 
> Hopefully Steinhart doesn't catch on to this, and stop them from selling parts. They don't advertise it on their site, and they are a service center, so maybe that is how they get around it.


This is tempting. I'd like the flat crystal. Has anyone had a US watchmaker replace a Steinhardt crystal? Wondering if there are any issues to be aware of.


----------



## Thunder1

I think camaroz1985 has..why not send him a PM?..


----------



## xoan diaz

Hello, I have a question and thought I'd ask it here.

If I had the movements (or the cases, depending on the point of view) of these two watches swapped by a professional watchmaker, would the Olko dial (white lume) with Gnomon crystal (slightly domed, no cyclops) version find a buyer despite the obvious downside that such a procedure would have voided the guarantee?

I'd be very grateful if you die-hard Steiny fans could let me know what you think.


----------



## Terry Lennox

xoan diaz said:


> View attachment 15986212
> 
> 
> Hello, I have a question and thought I'd ask it here.
> 
> If I had the movements (or the cases, depending on the point of view) of these two watches swapped by a professional watchmaker, would the Olko dial (white lume) with Gnomon crystal (slightly domed, no cyclops) version find a buyer despite the obvious downside that such a procedure would have voided the guarantee?
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you die-hard Steiny fans could let me know what you think.


Well at the right price everything finds a buyer. Might require a healthy discount. 
I would put it in an Ebay 7-day auction at a low opening bid and let the cyclops haters find it.


----------



## Thunder1

xoan diaz said:


> View attachment 15986212
> 
> 
> Hello, I have a question and thought I'd ask it here.
> 
> If I had the movements (or t behe cases, depending on the point of view) of these two watches swapped by a professional watchmaker, would the Olko dial (white lume) with Gnomon crystal (slightly domed, no cyclops) version find a buyer despite the obvious downside that such a procedure would have voided the guarantee?
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you die-hard Steiny fans could let me know what you think.


IMO, if you're upfront w/ your potential buyers in your ad(which I'm sure you would), then yes, I would expect that you would receive somewhat less than if you hadn't had the switch made..


----------



## xoan diaz

Many thanks for your feedback, @Thunder1 and @terry-lennox
I found a watchmaker here who will do the swap for 55 bucks.
Then I'll have a truly unique watch (1655-homage, 39mm, white lume, domed crystal, no cyclops) to offer to fellow Steinhart enthusiasts


----------



## Thunder1

xoan diaz said:


> Many thanks for your feedback, @Thunder1 and @terry-lennox
> I found a watchmaker here who will do the swap for 55 bucks.
> Then I'll have a truly unique watch (1655-homage, 39mm, white lume, domed crystal, no cyclops) to offer to fellow Steinhart enthusiasts


Pics when you get it done, please..


----------



## jhinson1

Rocking my 39mm Olko Edition @ the ER today! Have a great day everyone. 

Josh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Well I sold mine. Don't get me wrong it's a great watch and I was very happy with it--but it just wasn't getting any wrist time.


----------



## jil_sander

Finally got a chance to purchase Olko edition!!
There are still 12 pieces available FYI.


----------



## Thunder1

jil_sander said:


> Finally got a chance to purchase Olko edition!!
> There are still 12 pieces available FYI.


Pics upon arrival!!..


----------



## jil_sander

Thunder1 said:


> Pics upon arrival!!..


Of course! Let's see how long it will take to get to Japan.


----------



## jil_sander

Thunder1 said:


> Pics upon arrival!!..


Recieved the watch, and it's one of favorite Steinharts!! 
However, it's losing about 20 seconds per day so not sure if I should send it back..


----------



## Thunder1

jil_sander said:


> Recieved the watch, and it's one of favorite Steinharts!!
> However, it's losing about 20 seconds per day so not sure if I should send it back..
> 
> View attachment 16077539


Understand..you might want to give it a couple of days to 'settle in'..if that doesn't help, you could also get it regulated by a local watchmaker for very little $..


----------



## kplam

Has anybody compared the lume of the Oklo (BGW9) and Gnomon (Old Radium) editions? I've been super happy about my Gnomon so far, but was always curious whether I'd prefer a flat crystal, cyclops, and white indices more. I've just ordered the Oklo version myself too.


----------



## Thunder1

kplam said:


> Has anybody compared the lume of the Oklo (BGW9) and Gnomon (Old Radium) editions? I've been super happy about my Gnomon so far, but was always curious whether I'd prefer a flat crystal, cyclops, and white indices more. I've just ordered the Oklo version myself too.


Pics & impressions after arrival, please..


----------



## jil_sander

Thunder1 said:


> Understand..you might want to give it a couple of days to 'settle in'..if that doesn't help, you could also get it regulated by a local watchmaker for very little $..


You are right! I opened the caseback, and did a little bit tweak. Now it's -10 seconds. I'm okay with that, and hopefully the performance will improve after the break-in time


----------



## Thunder1

jil_sander said:


> You are right! I opened the caseback, and did a little bit tweak. Now it's -10 seconds. I'm okay with that, and hopefully the performance will improve after the break-in time


Good for you!!..


----------



## chippewa

Just ordered one, they seem to be still in stock after checking the site on a whim. 

Could you take a pic of the new lume? Thanks!


----------



## iyr31

And now they’re gone <_<


----------



## Thunder1

iyr31 said:


> And now they're gone <_<


They s/b back shortly...keep an open for them!!..


----------



## chippewa

jil_sander said:


> You are right! I opened the caseback, and did a little bit tweak. Now it's -10 seconds. I'm okay with that, and hopefully the performance will improve after the break-in time


Hey if you opened the caseback, did you happen too notice if it was a ETA or Sellita movement? Thanks, MTH


----------



## jil_sander

chippewa said:


> Hey if you opened the caseback, did you happen too notice if it was a ETA or Sellita movement? Thanks, MTH


It was a Sellita SW330!


----------



## chippewa

kplam said:


> Has anybody compared the lume of the Oklo (BGW9) and Gnomon (Old Radium) editions? I've been super happy about my Gnomon so far, but was always curious whether I'd prefer a flat crystal, cyclops, and white indices more. I've just ordered the Oklo version myself too.


check out about halfway down the page for comparison shots









Sammelthread - Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT - alle Editionen


Wie soll auch eine Lupe sonst verklebt sein, geht eben nur auf einer flachen Fläche !




uhrforum.de





yes I read the whole 46 pages, translated from German haha


----------



## chippewa

Thunder1 said:


> Pics & impressions after arrival, please..


Got mine today from Olko and its great.










I owned the 1st 42mm version of OVGMT with C3, not really a homage or rolex guy but I love the 1655 design aesthetic. This 39mm seems is a step forward from previous Steinhart variations especially with BGW9 lume. It has a cleaner appeal but still the tinge of vintage. This has the look of a modern watch vs trying hard to be retro like the 42mm OVGMT I previously had.









-Ordered late night on Aug 24th, arrived this morning Aug 27 by 10am. it's kept around +8 or 9 seconds a day on wrist all weekend.

Steinhart logo on crown, gmt hand lines up correctly etc.and everything generally seems well put together. BGW9 lume is crisp on dial and appears evenly applied (not always the case with Steinhart). Smaller crown is a good fit to case size, flat lugs leave alot to be desired unless you wear the watch relatively square on your wrist.

Bracelet feels just a little tinny (maybe on par with a nicer JDM Seiko), but great taper and easy to size correctly. I remembered the Steinhart 22mm bracelets having a more substantial feel in hand, though this weight and taper is far better for a daily driver. Had to bend tension clasp a little because you could initially push it open with just a gentle tug.

I'm not really a cyclops guy but it works here. It also fills in some symmetry for the missing cardinal direction due to date window, especially with the white markers and white date. Basically the cyclops blurs 3 o'clock area enough so at a quick glance from wrist distance all 4 cardinal directions appear roughly similar in size.









I'd earlier posted a link (above) to a German watch forum with pics/ comparisons between the different 39mm gmt 1655-style varieties that's worth a look.


----------



## Daytona888

Just received mine. It's really value for money


----------



## Thunder1

^^Good for you guys!!..


----------



## WatchYouOwn

And now it's back in stock at Olko Watches! Ocean 39 vintage GMT special OLKO edition


----------



## kplam

I finally received my Oklo Edition. Both the Oklo and Gnomon Editions are incredibly similar. There are however, a few small things that differentiate them. Most of these have been mentioned earlier, but these are my findings:

The date cyclops on Oklo Edition doesn't magnify as much as I'd like. It's probably one of the poorer magnifiers I've seen, but it's growing on me. The naked date on the Gnomon looks unfinished and empty now.
The domed sapphire of the Gnomon makes the dial feel ever so slightly bigger to me. Even though it isn't. The dome does add to the overall height. Measured with digital calipers the Gnomon measured 14.5mm to the top of the sapphire. The Oklo was 12.7mm. The domed sapphire was never my favourite. It isn't domed enough like an Oris 65 or Speedy to impart a vintage style.
The white indices are growing on me. I have to admit that I am growing tired of fauxtina, but I did like how the white hands of the Gnomon pop off the fauxtina dial more. I have a feeling most people will find the all white indices and lume of the Oklo to feel more modern and timeless in the long run. 
I did not notice a significant difference in lume performance after some time. Both are decently applied and sufficient to last the night once your eyes are adjusted to the dark. The BGW9 of the Oklo does glow perceptibly a bit brighter. But both are equally readable in dark.
The Gnomon caseback looks like a standard Ocean 39 one, with nothing to denote that it is a special edition. The Oklo does state that the watch is made by Steinhart exclusively for Oklo.


----------



## Thunder1

Both an interesting and well written comparison!!..thanx!!..


----------



## ffnc1020

I wish the gnomon version had a flat crystal, it has no business being over 14mm thick.


----------



## chippewa

ffnc1020 said:


> I wish the gnomon version had a flat crystal, it has no business being over 14mm thick.


I've been digging the flat crystal on the OLKO version, it adds to the modern sport watch vibe and reminds me of the flat sapphire on my Longines Conquest.


----------



## chippewa

kplam said:


> I finally received my Oklo Edition. Both the Oklo and Gnomon Editions are incredibly similar. There are however, a few small things that differentiate them. Most of these have been mentioned earlier, but these are my findings:
> 
> The date cyclops on Oklo Edition doesn't magnify as much as I'd like. It's probably one of the poorer magnifiers I've seen, but it's growing on me. The naked date on the Gnomon looks unfinished and empty now.
> The domed sapphire of the Gnomon makes the dial feel ever so slightly bigger to me. Even though it isn't. The dome does add to the overall height. Measured with digital calipers the Gnomon measured 14.5mm to the top of the sapphire. The Oklo was 12.7mm. The domed sapphire was never my favourite. It isn't domed enough like an Oris 65 or Speedy to impart a vintage style.
> The white indices are growing on me. I have to admit that I am growing tired of fauxtina, but I did like how the white hands of the Gnomon pop off the fauxtina dial more. I have a feeling most people will find the all white indices and lume of the Oklo to feel more modern and timeless in the long run.
> I did not notice a significant difference in lume performance after some time. Both are decently applied and sufficient to last the night once your eyes are adjusted to the dark. The BGW9 of the Oklo does glow perceptibly a bit brighter. But both are equally readable in dark.
> The Gnomon caseback looks like a standard Ocean 39 one, with nothing to denote that it is a special edition. The Oklo does state that the watch is made by Steinhart exclusively for Oklo.


How does the jubilee bracelet wear/weight in comparison to the oyster?


----------



## kplam

chippewa said:


> How does the jubilee bracelet wear/weight in comparison to the oyster?


When sized for my wrist (approx. 6.5"), the Jubilee is 10% lighter than the Oyster measured on a scale. Not necessarily noticeable on wrist. In theory the Jubilee articulates around the wrist better because the links are shorter. The Jubilee links are the same length as the Oyster's half links (they're not really half, more like 2/3rds). Though, to be honest, there isn't much between them. The biggest deciding factor will be the style and look you prefer.


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Good looking watch


----------



## chippewa

After 2 weeks or so of non-stop on the wrist mine is still running consistently fast 10-15sec. 

Slows down to a negligible difference if I take the watch off my wrist and place it crown down at night, that just rarely happens.


----------



## chippewa

OLKO HAS THEM BACK IN STOCK / FOR SALE!


----------



## shiraz

[QUOTE


kplam said:


> I finally received my Oklo Edition. Both the Oklo and Gnomon Editions are incredibly similar. There are however, a few small things that differentiate them. Most of these have been mentioned earlier, but these are my findings:
> 
> The date cyclops on Oklo Edition doesn't magnify as much as I'd like. It's probably one of the poorer magnifiers I've seen, but it's growing on me. The naked date on the Gnomon looks unfinished and empty now.
> The domed sapphire of the Gnomon makes the dial feel ever so slightly bigger to me. Even though it isn't. The dome does add to the overall height. Measured with digital calipers the Gnomon measured 14.5mm to the top of the sapphire. The Oklo was 12.7mm. The domed sapphire was never my favourite. It isn't domed enough like an Oris 65 or Speedy to impart a vintage style.
> The white indices are growing on me. I have to admit that I am growing tired of fauxtina, but I did like how the white hands of the Gnomon pop off the fauxtina dial more. I have a feeling most people will find the all white indices and lume of the Oklo to feel more modern and timeless in the long run.
> I did not notice a significant difference in lume performance after some time. Both are decently applied and sufficient to last the night once your eyes are adjusted to the dark. The BGW9 of the Oklo does glow perceptibly a bit brighter. But both are equally readable in dark.
> The Gnomon caseback looks like a standard Ocean 39 one, with nothing to denote that it is a special edition. The Oklo does state that the watch is made by Steinhart exclusively for Oklo.


The Blue lume combined with the other elements makes the Olko version truer to the original while giving it a more modern up to date look. Hybrid Vintage/Modern


----------



## d55124

On leather


----------



## Thunder1

d55124 said:


> On leather
> 
> View attachment 16247982


Yep, that's a good look!!..


----------



## EngineerHack

exquisite


----------



## piumach

Hello everyone!
I just received my Gnomon version (bought it used but in as new condition  )
Any chance to find a plexi with big magnification cyclop? 









Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## iyr31

Just ordered the Olko version - much prefer the white indexes, and even though I could do without the cyclops, it’s more “vintage correct” compared to the 1655…


----------



## Thunder1

iyr31 said:


> Just ordered the Olko version - much prefer the white indexes, and even though I could do without the cyclops, it’s more “vintage correct” compared to the 1655…





iyr31 said:


> Just ordered the Olko version - much prefer the white indexes, and even though I could do without the cyclops, it’s more “vintage correct” compared to the 1655…


Good for you!!..pics & impressions upon arrival, pls..


----------



## iyr31

Just received the watch today. It is absolutely stunning! Size is perfect (photos to come later).

Now I wonder if I got lucky, but I obviously ordered it from Olko in Germany and I live in the UK…. And FedEx delivered it to me today (well, actually left it hidden behind a bench in my front garden, under heavy rain, while I was in work…) but never asked for any VAT or Custom fees….

is that normal? The value is clearly stated on the package….

Any chance they might ask for that money at a later time, or is it always before or during delivery?


----------



## iyr31

Question to owners of the Olko 39 GMT:

Is the flat crystal slightly raised on yours? On mine, it sits slightly above the bezel, not by much, but you can feel it with your finger and you can also see it.
Is it normal or should it be completely flushed on this model?

thanks!


----------



## kplam

It is slightly raised above bezel. Yours is fine it is supposed to be like that. No worries.


----------



## iyr31

iyr31 said:


> Just received the watch today. It is absolutely stunning! Size is perfect (photos to come later).
> 
> Now I wonder if I got lucky, but I obviously ordered it from Olko in Germany and I live in the UK…. And FedEx delivered it to me today (well, actually left it hidden behind a bench in my front garden, under heavy rain, while I was in work…) but never asked for any VAT or Custom fees….
> 
> is that normal? The value is clearly stated on the package….
> 
> Any chance they might ask for that money at a later time, or is it always before or during delivery?


Quoting myself… just received an invoice through the post from FedEx. Was too good to be true!


----------



## KOB.

iyr31 said:


> Also, $40 to have a regular Steinhart WITHOUT a Cyclops? I understand it requires extra work, but damn! It’s a lot to have one less thing on your watch!


From what I have read, they actually replace the crystal with a non-cyclops version. Yes you are replacing a one for one item, but it doesn't take much to rake up $40 worth of effort and parts etc. Just sayin.....


----------



## gdan1926

Does anyone know how one might get/set up a notification for when the Olko versions are back in stock?


----------



## Thunder1

gdan1926 said:


> Does anyone know how one might get/set up a notification for when the Olko versions are back in stock?


I know that she notifies folks on her Facebook page..you could 'follow' her to be notified..


----------



## gdan1926

Thanks for that. I'll give that a try.


----------



## galavanter

I picked up a brand new OLKO edition on ebay today; don't ask how much. I had only learned of these 39mm, pristine white marker versions days ago. I had to have one. The Vegas seller ended his auction and lowered the buy it now price at my request. He then drove the watch to me. I was passing through while truckin'. Nice guy.

I was under the impression these operated exactly like the Rolex1655's; that was part of the appeal for me. Not like a GMT Master II Batman "homage" without a jumping hour hand. But I just learned that the 1655's hour hand and gmt hand were geared together, and this could not be undone with a different crown position. Same with the original Rolex GMT Master; it only surpassed the 1655 in functionality because of its movable bezel.

The Rolex 1655 only had an AM/PM indicator (yeah spelunking)! I didn't know that. Our Steinharts, with their independently adjustable gmt hand, are an improvement!

Other than the lousy cyclops, I'm delighted with it. I'm told Steve McQueen wore his Steinhart everywhere.


----------



## Thunder1

galavanter said:


> I picked up a brand new OLKO edition on ebay today; don't ask how much. I had only learned of these 39mm, pristine white marker versions days ago. I had to have one. The Vegas seller ended his auction and lowered the buy it now price at my request. He then drove the watch to me. I was passing through while truckin'. Nice guy.
> 
> I was under the impression these operated exactly like the Rolex1655's; that was part of the appeal for me. Not like a GMT Master II Batman "homage" without a jumping hour hand. But I just learned that the 1655's hour hand and gmt hand were geared together, and this could not be undone with a different crown position. Same with the original Rolex GMT Master; it only surpassed the 1655 in functionality because of its movable bezel.
> 
> The Rolex 1655 only had an AM/PM indicator (yeah spelunking)! I didn't know that. Our Steinharts, with their independently adjustable gmt hand, are an improvement!
> 
> Other than the lousy cyclops, I'm delighted with it. I'm told Steve McQueen wore his Steinhart everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 16720000


Good for you!!..Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up..they all give it 2 spears up!!..

(5) Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Special OLKO Edition - initial impressions, pics, unboxing | Page 2 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## KOB.

galavanter said:


> Other than the lousy cyclops, I'm delighted with it.


Many people are unimpressed with the Steinhart cyclops. For my money, it's more than adequate and not comically large. Having come from a date watch with no cyclops, I really appreciate it on mine and the number in the date window is more than readable. Just sayin....


----------



## galavanter

KOB. said:


> Many people are unimpressed with the Steinhart cyclops. For my money, it's more than adequate and not comically large. Having come from a date watch with no cyclops, I really appreciate it on mine and the number in the date window is more than readable. Just sayin....


I'm glad you are satisfied. I can read my date too (I could read it easier if the magnification were 2.5).

It's not so much that the magnification is meager compared to a Rolex (yes, the comparison must be to a Rolex, as the watch cyclops is their creation), but that on an otherwise exquisitely produced homage watch, the lousy cyclops serves as an immediate tell. Steinhart could have hit a home run, but alas, due to their own choosing, they only got to third base.


----------



## spacemanvt

Hey everyone! About three weeks ago Oklo luckily had some more of the Oklo edition in stock and I ordered one. They shipped super fast and arrived very quickly. I didn't get a chance to play with the watch until the last few days and agree with the same sentiment as everyone else, 39mm case is much nicer than my other steinhart 42mms which are too big and chunky IMO. The cyclops is nice but the magnification is off, I wonder if I could be replaced with an aftermarket option? (Has anyone looked into this?)

Mine came well packaged, but the steinhart box was slightly damaged by fedex. oh well. The bracelet was nicely wrapped up but the top of the dial had no plastic covering which I thought was weird. Did anyone else have the same?

My main issue is it looks like the dial is slightly misaligned to the bezel or are my eyes playing tricks with me? I noticed when I look at the watch straight down, I notice the 1,2,3 and 23 markers on the bezel are slightly left of the indice on the dial. However, it seems hard to capture on camera.

Could this be some sort of parallax from the crystal or something? Anyone else notice this? I tried to capture it as best I could with my phone camera. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## spacemanvt

I meant to, besides checking for timing accuracy of the watch, is there any other things I should check for on the watch?
All of the hands line up on the 12 together, and besides the bezel being slightly misaligned, I cant find any other issues.


----------



## Lumeseeker

Back in stock at gnomon again....


----------



## mak52580

Lumeseeker said:


> Back in stock at gnomon again....


I couldn’t find the 39mm version anywhere and went online to settle with getting a 42mm. Clicked on Gnomon and saw that the 39mm with no cyclops was actually in stock and they were also running a 24hr 5% off Steinhart flash sale. I ordered immediately and it should be here in a week, although I’ve heard it’s typically faster. 🤞


----------

